# Internet liquor stores



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I used to go to HiTimeWine.net for my purchases.....great prices and sales......even with shipping to SC. Now, they don't ship outside Cali anymore. Does anyone here know of a source of KILLER liquor deals that ships to legal states?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Have you checked out www.bevmo.com? Just one place that comes to mind, not sure if they are considered cheap or where they actually ship to.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

Love their prices......however, for some reason, they won't ship to me. It's legal to ship her too......I don't understand!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Check missionliquors.com. 

I don't know if it's better or worse than hitimeswine.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll check it out!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Check missionliquors.com.
> 
> I don't know if it's better or worse than hitimeswine.


I will have to check this out also. Thanks


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I will have to check this out also. Thanks


Already looked... no MA... :c


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

dunng said:


> Already looked... no MA... :c


That sucks. Well, if there's something you absolutely need off of a site that won't ship to you and you can't get it elsewhere for a reasonable price, let me know and we can work out the logistics.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

By the way, does anyone have a source for Brora single malt?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> That sucks. Well, if there's something you absolutely need off of a site that won't ship to you and you can't get it elsewhere for a reasonable price, let me know and we can work out the logistics.


Thanks for the offer, but I don't drink...

yeah - who am I kidding :al


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> By the way, does anyone have a source for Brora single malt?


theres someone in club stogie who has a web site for different beers ,ill see if i can find him.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

daveteal said:


> theres someone in club stogie who has a web site for different beers ,ill see if i can find him.


Dave, thanks. I hope you find the site, but Brora is a single malt scotch whisky, so I'm not sure how good the site will be. Let's hope they have it.


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Dave, thanks. I hope you find the site, but Brora is a single malt scotch whisky, so I'm not sure how good the site will be. Let's hope they have it.


oh i see,this was for world wide beers.ill still look around.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

daveteal said:


> oh i see,this was for world wide beers.ill still look around.


Thank you--thank you.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here are links to a couple of Internet Vendors that are also huge B&M locations in Illinois. I bought from them when I lived there and since I relocated to Nevada, I still buy from them often. They both have excellent selections of Beer, Wines and Liquors.

http://www.samswine.com/

http://www.binnys.com/

I hope they help!

Johnny


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Just posted on (what kind of work you in)thread by animagecgf.Says he works in a deli liqour store and carries 30 different single malt scotch $3o to$500 range .might be worth a try to drop him a line.:al you never know?


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

www.internetwines.com


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

grinch said:


> I used to go to HiTimeWine.net for my purchases.....great prices and sales......even with shipping to SC. Now, they don't ship outside Cali anymore. Does anyone here know of a source of KILLER liquor deals that ships to legal states?


They still do. Just placed an order with them early this morning.


----------

